
NSF Seeks ‘Breakthroughs’ for Energy-Efficient Computing - jonbaer
http://www.hpcwire.com/2016/03/07/nsf-seeks-breakthroughs-for-energy-efficient-computing/
======
mhkool
The most promising development for 10x reduction of power is the Mill CPU that
is being developed by Mill Computing.

An other promising project is the Neo CPU of Rex Computing. There is no
official efficiency gain but I expect it to be 6-8x.

